# Long Hair Fetish



## Keesha

I just LOVE  long hair. 
To me I find it so sexy


----------



## mike4lorie

@Keesha , How long is your hair?


----------



## C'est Moi

All I can think about is how hot that looks... as in "sweaty."   Mine is down below my shoulders now and I can't wait to get it cut.


----------



## Keesha

mike4lorie said:


> @Keesha , How long is your hair?


3 feet and it’s as curly and thick as the first pic.


----------



## RadishRose

Keesha's hair is spectacular!


----------



## Seeker

I like long hair too..but I find it too hard to upkeep...

That being said I'm in the process of growing mine back out in the hopes to just braid it and be done....

Mine is just too fine and thin to do anything with.

I was hoping when it turned grey it would get some thickness to it but it refuses to turn grey.

I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up looking like Willie Nelson in the end.

But I'm going for it.....


----------



## mike4lorie

Keesha said:


> 3 feet and it’s as curly and thick as the first pic.



WoW, that would be very Sexy! ~whistling~


----------



## RadishRose

Seeker said:


> I like long hair too..but I find it too hard to upkeep...
> 
> That being said I'm in the process of growing mine back out in the hopes to just braid it and be done....
> 
> Mine is just too fine and thin to do anything with.
> 
> I was hoping when it turned grey it would get some thickness to it but it refuses to turn grey.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up looking like Willie Nelson in the end.
> 
> But I'm going for it.....


I doubt that Seeker!


----------



## Seeker

Way back when...

Please overlook me tonight I've had a few rough days.......LOL


----------



## Keesha

Seeker said:


> I like long hair too..but I find it too hard to upkeep...
> 
> That being said I'm in the process of growing mine back out in the hopes to just braid it and be done....
> 
> Mine is just too fine and thin to do anything with.
> 
> I was hoping when it turned grey it would get some thickness to it but it refuses to turn grey.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I'm gonna end up looking like Willie Nelson in the end.
> 
> But I'm going for it.....


Go for it. Long hair looks nice in any thickness and texture. Plus there are many really cute styles you can do with just a single hair stick. In fact thinner finer hair usually looks nicer in updos  than us curly girls.


----------



## Keesha

Seeker said:


> View attachment 72346
> 
> Way back when...
> 
> Please overlook me tonight I've had a few rough days.......LOL



Well look you ! You’re gorgeous!


----------



## Ruthanne

I had very long hair much of my life but my hair gets tangled easily so I chop it off at my shoulders now.  I don't have the patience for the upkeep any more.  Kudos to you and anyone who has the patience!


----------



## Shalimar

I love long hair. Currently, mine is approx halfway down my derrière, auburn, and wavy.


----------



## hollydolly

I don't find it sexy  in that sense... but I do like long hair as  long as it's kept looking decent..

My hair is fairly long about shoulder blade length... it was down to my knees until I was about 40... . 

This is a terrible pic of me, taken 2 weeks ago but you can see my hair in it....


----------



## treeguy64

I dated a gal with hair that made it down below her butt. It ruled her life. It was an interesting experience, and she was hot, but I vowed, never again! I like long hair, as long as I'm not involved, romantically, with it! 

Had lunch with her, after twenty years. She has very short hair, now.


----------



## Ken N Tx

My wife does not have short hair and will never have short hair..She likes it the way she has it..
.


----------



## RadishRose

Seeker said:


> View attachment 72346
> 
> Way back when...
> 
> Please overlook me tonight I've had a few rough days.......LOL


Look at you! How pretty. You look a lot like a good friend I had way back when


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> I don't find it sexy  in that sense... but I do like long hair as  long as it's kept looking decent..
> 
> My hair is fairly long about shoulder blade length... it was down to my knees until I was about 40... .
> 
> This is a terrible pic of me, taken 2 weeks ago but you can see my hair in it....



Wow. Down to your knees until you were 40?
Surely you have at least one picture of your heir like that. Can I see it then please? I love really long hair that length.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Wow. Down to your knees until you were 40?
> Surely you have at least one picture of your heir like that. Can I see it then please? I love really long hair that length.


 I don't think I do tbh, before I got a camera and my phones, I didn't really get many pictures taken, those I do have, are passport size so the length of my hair isn't obvious.. but I'll search for some ancient ones when I get more time...


----------



## gennie

All I see is a very bad headache both in upkeep as well as my head carrying the weight.


----------



## hollydolly

gennie said:


> All I see is a very bad headache both in upkeep as well as my head carrying the weight.


 I never got a headache when my hair was very long, because my hair is so fine, it didn't have the weight that people with thick hair have..


----------



## nan

I love long hair,great to have it up when its hot and down when its cold.


----------



## StarSong

My hair has always stopped growing at just below shoulder length so I've never had long hair.  However, I've always envied women who can grow theirs.  On the other hand, I don't have much talent when it comes to hair, so perhaps it's a good thing that my hair type, face shape, and skill level are all well suited to shorter styles.  

I'll yield the long hair field to those with better hair and better hair skills, and admire them from afar.


----------



## toffee

like to see it on very young people --I prefere med cut ' must get warm and heavy in the heat , and ages to blow dry !


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> I don't think I do tbh, before I got a camera and my phones, I didn't really get many pictures taken, those I do have, are passport size so the length of my hair isn't obvious.. but I'll search for some ancient ones when I get more time...


On my. You didn’t have any pictures taken of yourself with knee length hair?
That’s so surprising, especially coming from you  

If I had knee length hair I would have taken pictures of it for sure


----------



## Keesha

toffee said:


> like to see it on very young people --I prefere med cut ' must get warm and heavy in the heat , and ages to blow dry !



It does get very warm in the summer but that’s what braids and updos are for.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> On my. You didn’t have any pictures taken of yourself with knee length hair?
> That’s so surprising, especially coming from you
> 
> If I had knee length hair I would have taken pictures of it for sure


 Not surprising at all Keesha...   the one old camera I had was almost always used to take pictures of my daughter... I didn't take up photography as a hobby until late in life..

I did look last night for some pics but the old one I have taken by other people, are not full  body size, so the length of my hair isn't evident..


----------



## StarSong

How in the world does one wash knee length hair?  And how often?  Understand, this question comes from a person who always washed my hair by squirting some shampoo in my hand and then piling my hair on my head and scrubbing it for a minute or so, then rinsing, conditioning, and rinsing again.


----------



## hollydolly

StarSong said:


> How in the world does one wash knee length hair?  And how often?  Understand, this question comes from a person who always washed my hair by squirting some shampoo in my hand and then piling my hair on my head and scrubbing it for a minute or so, then rinsing, conditioning, and rinsing again.


 When I had very long hair, I didn't have a shower, so I had to bend over the bath  twice a week, and use a jug to wash my hair.  Not the  best way, but I didn't have back problems then..I wouldn't be able to do that these days!.. I did occasionally get the hairdresser to wash it when I got it trimmed, but I was a single parent I couldn't afford either regular hairdressers appointments , or waste film on my camera taking pictures of myself...


----------



## StarSong

hollydolly said:


> When I had very long hair, I didn't have a shower, so I had to bend over the bath  twice a week, and use a jug to wash my hair.  Not the  best way, but I didn't have back problems then..I wouldn't be able to do that these days!.. I did occasionally get the hairdresser to wash it when I got it trimmed, but I was a single parent I couldn't afford either regular hairdressers appointments , or waste film on my camera taking pictures of myself...



Well that would have been a deal-breaker for me, for sure, Holly.  Kudos to you for your commitment to your hair.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> Not surprising at all Keesha...   the one old camera I had was almost always used to take pictures of my daughter... I didn't take up photography as a hobby until late in life..
> 
> I did look last night for some pics but the old one I have taken by other people, are not full  body size, so the length of my hair isn't evident..


Let me rephrase that. Surprising to me. 
I didn’t take up photography until later on either nor did I take many photos of myself with long hair but others did so I have plenty of photos of me with hair of every length. Almost all the pictures are full length body photos. Even my friends wanted to get all my hair in the photos since it was a BIG part of who I was. In fact most pictures taken by others I’d have to crop,  if I wanted a close up of my face. 

It’s shocking, to ‘me’, that nobody took any full length body shots of you , especially since you like to have them. 

Who takes your full body length shots of you now?
Is the full length body shot of you a new thing ?
Did you not like how you looked when you were younger with knee length hair?


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> or waste film on my camera taking pictures of myself...


Oh! 
That’s another surprise.... 
to me. 
Ok. Sorry. Lol! 
I’ll move along.


----------



## Pappy

Oh well, I wasn’t going to show off my hair as it may sound like I’m bragging. Go crazy ladies.


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Oh!
> That’s another surprise....
> to me.
> Ok. Sorry. Lol!
> I’ll move along.


 You're confusing me, why would it be a surprise?


----------



## hollydolly

Keesha said:


> Let me rephrase that. Surprising to me.
> I didn’t take up photography until later on either nor did I take many photos of myself with long hair but others did so I have plenty of photos of me with hair of every length. Almost all the pictures are full length body photos. Even my friends wanted to get all my hair in the photos since it was a BIG part of who I was. In fact most pictures taken by others I’d have to crop,  if I wanted a close up of my face.
> 
> It’s shocking, to ‘me’, that nobody took any full length body shots of you , especially since you like to have them.
> 
> Who takes your full body length shots of you now?
> Is the full length body shot of you a new thing ?
> Did you not like how you looked when you were younger with knee length hair?


you have no idea who I am...all my life I've had problems with my looks, never wanted photos taken of me... I've only come to be at peace with myself in the last few years, and even then, still not great with it.. last vacation a couple of weeks ago, I had no pics taken of me from the front!!!!

ETA ..I do have old pictures of me as I said but some are before my hair was down to my knees..but most are pictures as I said already , of head and shoulders shots...  I really don't know why I'm defending myself here, it's beginning to irritate me...


----------



## RadishRose

Pappy said:


> Oh well, I wasn’t going to show off my hair as it may sound like I’m bragging. Go crazy ladies.
> 
> View attachment 72766


What's your number!?


----------



## Keesha

Pappy said:


> Oh well, I wasn’t going to show off my hair as it may sound like I’m bragging. Go crazy ladies.
> 
> View attachment 72766


LMA0!!!!!!!
Priceless.


----------



## Keesha

hollydolly said:


> you have no idea who I am...all my life I've had problems with my looks, never wanted photos taken of me... I've only come to be at peace with myself in the last few years, and even then, still not great with it.. last vacation a couple of weeks ago, I had no pics taken of me from the front!!!!
> 
> ETA ..I do have old pictures of me as I said but some are before my hair was down to my knees..but most are pictures as I said already , of head and shoulders shots...  I really don't know why I'm defending myself here, it's beginning to irritate me...



I’m not sure why you are getting defensive either.  I don’t think I was rude in any of my responses but like I said already , I’ll drop it.
 ( which I already did )


----------



## Gary O'

Nice hair, Pappy
As for me, after it gets ear length, I can't do a thing with it
So, I plop on a cap



Back in the late '60s my hair was shoulder length
My lady liked it, but it got to be in the way when working
Her hair was down to the small of her back

Anyway, my hair has gotten a bit long again, but no longer wearing a cap, as I'm just runnin' around town
Thing is, the doors are off the Jeep this time of year, and I'm lookin' a bit wild by the time I stop at a store.
So.....I lick my hands and smooth it back with my fingers

Seriously, I don't know how you ladies do it

....but I'm glad you do


----------



## Gary O'

hollydolly said:


> all my life I've had problems with my looks, never wanted photos taken of me


No need, kiddo. You look great!


----------



## hollydolly

Gary O' said:


> No need, kiddo. You look great!


 Thank you chikadee, appreciated...


----------



## charry

i prefer my shoulder length hair, and this takes me 30 minutes to blo dry pheww.....
but i notice all the teenagers have really long hair=now, ,plus my 4 beautiful grandaughters.....!! I like  it on the youngsters.....my youngest grandaughter....


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> i prefer my shoulder length hair, and this takes me 30 minutes to blo dry pheww.....
> but i notice all the teenagers have really long hair=now, ,plus my 4 beautiful grandaughters.....!! I like  it on the youngsters.....my youngest grandaughter....
> 
> View attachment 72778


oooh Charry,  your grand-daughter is a beauty indeed...stunning eyes...


----------



## Keesha

Wow! Look at her eyes. They’re grey blue. 
I agree that she’s really pretty.


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> oooh Charry,  your grand-daughter is a beauty indeed...stunning eyes...


thankyou.......shes my lovely ,!!


----------



## charry

my other grandaughter ...


----------



## Keesha

And I’m sorry for pressuring you about pictures hollydolly. I see that I was. 

 Clearly I’m far more vain than you are cause I’d be sure to have plenty of pictures if my hair were ever got that long.


----------



## Keesha

charry said:


> my other grandaughter ...



Obviously some beauty genes in there somewhere. 
She’s gorgeous.


----------



## hollydolly

charry said:


> my other grandaughter ...


Beautiful family...


----------



## charry

hollydolly said:


> Beautiful family...


,
thankyou holly xx


----------



## RadishRose

charry said:


> i prefer my shoulder length hair, and this takes me 30 minutes to blo dry pheww.....
> but i notice all the teenagers have really long hair=now, ,plus my 4 beautiful grandaughters.....!! I like  it on the youngsters.....my youngest grandaughter....
> 
> View attachment 72778


Charry she's so beautiful, drop-dead gorgeous!


----------



## fmdog44

There was a woman I worked with that had hair like Crystal Gale down nearly to her ankles. I would like to know why women do that because it seems it would be monster hassle every day. I love short hair and ever crew cuts on some women, incredibly sexy.


----------



## Keesha

fmdog44 said:


> There was a woman I worked with that had hair like Crystal Gale down nearly to her ankles. I would like to know why women do that because it seems it would be monster hassle every day. I love short hair and ever crew cuts on some women, incredibly sexy.


Long hair isn’t for everyone and I certainly agree that short hair on some women can look incredibly sexy. 

Most woman that grow their hair that long put it up in a bun so it stays out of the way and only have it down for special occasions. It’s actually not that much of a hassle since one gets used to it. 

Here’s a video on a bun that uses no hair accessories 





If anyone’s interested.


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> How in the world does one wash knee length hair?  And how often?  Understand, this question comes from a person who always washed my hair by squirting some shampoo in my hand and then piling my hair on my head and scrubbing it for a minute or so, then rinsing, conditioning, and rinsing again.


Squirting shampoo and piling   hair on top of your head to shampoo is not recommended. 

It’s recommended to first comb out your hair from the bottom to the top. Add a drop of conditioner to the very ends then use diluted shampoo ( 1 part shampoo to 5 parts water shaken up ) using warm water. 

Rinse well with cold water. Cold water smooths down the cuticle of your hair and closes the pores which creates smoother hair. 

Some people use Apple Cider vinegar rinses 
It helps eliminate dandruff naturally while adding lots of shine. That’s 2 tbsps per litre of water. 

I don’t ever use a hair dryer but if you do it’s recommended to use the warm or cool cycle not hot.  

Just thought you might like some helpful tips


----------



## SeaBreeze

Charry, your granddaughters are lovely!


----------



## StarSong

Keesha said:


> Squirting shampoo and piling   hair on top of your head to shampoo is not recommended.
> 
> It’s recommended to first comb out your hair from the bottom to the top. Add a drop of conditioner to the very ends then use diluted shampoo ( 1 part shampoo to 5 parts water shaken up ) using warm water.
> 
> Rinse well with cold water. Cold water smooths down the cuticle of your hair and closes the pores which creates smoother hair.
> 
> Some people use Apple Cider vinegar rinses
> It helps eliminate dandruff naturally while adding lots of shine. That’s 2 tbsps per litre of water.
> 
> I don’t ever use a hair dryer but if you do it’s recommended to use the warm or cool cycle not hot.
> 
> Just thought you might like some helpful tips



Wow! What a commitment! Do you wash your hair when you shower?


----------



## Keesha

StarSong said:


> Wow! What a commitment! Do you wash your hair when you shower?


Yes. I usually only wash my hair once a week so it isn’t a big deal to me.


----------



## MarciKS

i got tired of the long hair and the hair ties knotting in my hair and i can't do anything with it on my own beyond a ponytail or bun.


----------



## Autumn

I love long hair, but unfortunately I've always had the Hair from Hell...limp (except for the cowlicks), thin, totally unmanageable.  When my hair gets long it gets brittle and breaks, no matter what I do.  My hairdresser said it's because I have thyroid disease...so I wear it extremely short and admire long hair from afar...


----------



## win231

Pappy said:


> Oh well, I wasn’t going to show off my hair as it may sound like I’m bragging. Go crazy ladies.
> 
> View attachment 72766


Weren't you really angry when you came down off that mountain with those tablets & saw the big party goin' on?


----------



## squatting dog

Keesha said:


> 3 feet and it’s as curly and thick as the first pic.


----------



## fmdog44

The world's longest documented hair belongs to Xie Qiuping (China) at *5.627m (18 feet 5.54 in)* when measured on 8 May 2004. She has been growing her hair since 1973 from the age of 13. “It’s no trouble at all. I’m used to it,” said Xie Qiuping.


----------

